# Router Table Safety Accessory



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Seems like a great idea and they executed it well. I might have to keep an eye out for these.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I just bought a set of these, haven't tried it out yet


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Those look like the typical top notch quality I see from Jess Em.


----------



## dgage (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting the review as this definitely looks like something I need, so much so that I just ordered a set.


----------



## wdhart (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the review. These are on my Christmas list.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks great. Something I want to have. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I have these if you have a router table you need to buy these they are great.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Well, if Santa sees fit to visit this year, I may have to put this on his list.

Any feed back after a year of use? Good or bad.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I appreciate these more every time I use them. The designer should be given an award for them. I don't recall buying a product that really does as advertised.


----------

